# Thorn Catalyst



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2007)

One of my stable of bikes is an old Saracen TuffTrax (Now some 20 years old) 

I am thinking of replacing it, but am of two minds.

I want a Rohloff gear which is making me think Thorn. HAs anyone riden or owned their "Catalyst".

Is it OK for touring - mainly winter tours on "Sutrans / Canal path" with panniers and occasional heavier duty use with atrailer when I tiur with the wife.

I suppose the real question is will I gain anything over buying the Raven Tour?


----------



## punkypossum (14 Jul 2007)

Can't help you with your query I'm afraid, but really like your avatar!!! Very nice indeed!!!  (Just thought I'd tell you  )


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2007)

Thank you......

I am a "Hunter" of Green Men!

I always have great fun finding them in churches.


----------



## punkypossum (15 Jul 2007)

My friend is building a rather nice collection up as well, new ones keep reappearing all over the house, the lastest addition is now hanging in the bathroom looking down on you while sitting on the loo - rather disconcerting!


----------



## goosander (16 Jul 2007)

I can't speak from personal experience of the Catalyst but I have a Raven Sport Tour and its plenty strong enough for Sustrans type surfaces and fire roads (I don't carry much luggage though).

For the type of surfaces you describe, it sounds like the Catalyst would be overkill, so probably better sticking to the cheaper Raven Tour and get the benefits of proper mudguards etc.

If however you plan on tackling more challenging off road stuff, the Catalyst would be more suitable but if it were me I would want disc brakes. If you want a MTB, another option would be an Orange P7 frame with rohloff specific dropouts.


----------

